# Ackie Monitor Care Sheets.



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

Can anyone link me to some good care sheets for Ackie Monitors.

are they better of in groups or on their own.
probably getting them in September, so i want lots of time to research about them to give them the best possible set up.


i know i could try google, but since i know nothing about them, i don't know the good caresheets from the bad ones. 
Thankyou!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

scalez said:


> Can anyone link me to some good care sheets for Ackie Monitors.
> 
> are they better of in groups or on their own.
> probably getting them in September, so i want lots of time to research about them to give them the best possible set up.
> ...


Ackie monitor Care Sheet Information. monitors /uAckie monitor Help and Care Ackie monitor,monitors,care sheets,information on Ackie monitor Lizards info, Ackie monitor help

Ackies can be kept by themselves or pairs/trio's

just got myself a pair from Donny


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks for the link to the caresheet,
your ackies are real stunners.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

scalez said:


> thanks for the link to the caresheet,
> your ackies are real stunners.


Your wellcome , there only lil babies at the moment , smallest monitors iv ever owned i think : victory:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

i may have misread the caresheet but i swear it says use floodlights rather tha uvb..............dont they require 10%uv???

im getting a pair this weekend and ive put a 10% tube in the viv as i was told uvb was needed


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

jo said:


> i may have misread the caresheet but i swear it says use floodlights rather tha uvb..............dont they require 10%uv???
> 
> im getting a pair this weekend and ive put a 10% tube in the viv as i was told uvb was needed


 
We have a 10 in our Ackie/Ridge tail monitor enclosure. We would always lean towards to higher index as this would be more like what they get in the wild.


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

would the arcadia d3+ uvb tube be okay? 
it's a 12%


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------

